# Essure bilateral failed on one side



## nishwitzp (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone help with this?
Dr did Essure in office R side completed no problem, L side attempted but failed.  Can we bill the 58565 ?
If so does it need a modifier?


----------



## Emmy1260 (Apr 18, 2013)

Failed on initial attempt? We still bill 58565 but depending on the circumstances, would add -51 Reduced or -53 Discontinued procedure modifier.

Is the patient is having a repeat procedure for the side that failed? Modifers -76 & -77 are for repeat procedures. Also add modifier -52 for unlilateral procedure the second time.


----------



## nishwitzp (Apr 29, 2013)

Right tube placed first attempt, attempted left tube, two tips bent attempting, could not place the device.
Will not be doing another Essure, but a tubal ligation.

Thanks


----------



## teatsie (Jul 15, 2013)

I would bill the 58565 with teh 52 modifier for unilateral procedure.


----------

